# Regular Season Game 53: Houston Rockets @ Cleveland Cavaliers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(32-20)/(29-23)*

When/Where:
*Tuesday, February 19, 7:00 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Hughes / Newble / James / Gooden / Ilgauskas*


*Preview

Before leaving the NBA's All-Star Game on Sunday night, Yao Ming was already looking forward to joining his teammates for a one-game road trip through Cleveland.

"I can't wait," Yao said. "I feel pressure because we need to keep winning. Now is the time to keep our winning streak."

Yao and Co. could make franchise history by maintaining their latest winning streak.

The Rockets have been on a roll away from home and will take their road show to Cleveland Tuesday night when they visit LeBron James and the Cavaliers at Quicken Loans Arena.

Houston (32-20) is riding an eight-game winning streak away from home, good enough to match the second longest run in frachise history.

With a win over the Cavaliers and the reigning MVP of the All-Star Game, the Rockets can equal the team's record of nine in a row on the road. Back in the early stages of the 1993-94 season, Houston won nine straight outside of Houston.

The latest burst has lifted Houston to the fourth best road record in the West.

"We know we can play on the road," Rockets guard Tracy McGrady said after Houston notched a road win over the Minnesota Timberwolves. "We know how good we are on the road. We know we have great confidence playing on the road. We're real comfortable playing on the road. We know we can win in any building."

The Rockets are coming off the All-Star break as one of the hottest teams in the league -- carrying an eight-game winning streak that is the longest in the Western Conference.

That run essentially got started on the road.

Following a home win over Golden State, the Rockets picked up three straight road wins to get on a roll. All three of those wins were decided by single digits, building Houston's confidence for pulling out games down the stretch.

Houston isn't worried that they've lost that momemtum by taking a six-day break for All-Star weekend.

"I'm not concerned about it," McGrady said. "We have something we're trying to accomplish this year. We're going to take advantage of this break and continue the roll that we're on."

Houston's numbers on the road are virtually as good as their efforts at home.

The Rockets average 95.7 points and shoot 45.5 percent from the field on the road while limiting opponents to 92.7 points. At home, they average 95.8 points on 43.9 percent shooting and give up 92.7 points.
McGrady, in particular, has been strong on the road. He's averaging a team-best 25.9 points away from home, compared to his 15.6 points at Toyota Center.

Why are the Rockets just as good on the road as they are at home?

McGrady has some theories.

"I don't have to worry about screaming kids and I don't have worry about tickets," McGrady said. "There's a lot that goes on at home that doesn't take place on the road. I don't have as many distractions on the road as I do at home."

The string of road victories has shoved the Rockets back into the Western Conference playoff chase.

Right now, they're even with Denver and Golden State for the seventh best mark in the conference. Houston is also only 4 1/2 games behind New Orleans and Phoenix, the West's current pace setters.

"The road has been phenomenal for us," Rockets point guard Rafer Alston said. 'Whenever you win eight straight on the road, it doesn't matter if you're playing the best teams or the worst teams. It's impressive. Road wins are key to your postseason push."


Cavs Update: The Cavaliers are tied for the best record in the Eastern Conference since Jan. 1, but have hit a rough patch because of injuries. Cleveland has dropped three of its past five games, including a 15-point setback to Houston. Larry Hughes has been hot. He's averaging 33 points on 60.5 percent shooting the past two games.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Let's goo Roooockeets let's gooo!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Go Rockets! :clap:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's start the rest of the season with the right note.

GO ROCKETS!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

9 Straight Baby!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

McGrady, in particular, has been strong on the road. He's averaging a team-best 25.9 points away from home, compared to his 15.6 points at Toyota Center.

WOW
I am looking forward to this game. Plus its on ESPN in Oz. YAY


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If we look at it by matchup then Houston should win this.

Hughes vs. Alston should be a wash. Despite Hughes 30 plus per game over the past two games, Rafer's D should keep him under 20.

McGrady vs. Newble, McGrady wins.

James vs. Battier, James wins but, Battier makes him work for it even if he scores 30.

Scola vs. Gooden, should be a wash. Hopefully Scola can suprise Gooden and perform a bit better.

Yao vs. Z, Yao wins so longs as the refs don't let Z get away with murder on Yao like they have in past games.

THE STREAK CONTINUES!!!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

* I have a real bad feeling about this game.:curse:*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn, I cant watch the game because I don't have NBA TV, and my league pass broadband wont show it...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

mtlk said:


> * I have a real bad feeling about this game.:curse:*


Maybe the fact that Lebron almost posted a triple-double in the All-Star game??


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

It's "GO" time!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ice cold start


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

no surprise, Ill gets his 2nd foul


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

7-7 @ the line for Yao


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

survived the cold start to hold the lead by 1 21-20


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Damn, I cant watch the game because I don't have NBA TV, and my league pass broadband wont show it...


League pass won't show it _because_ its on NBATV


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I hate it gets blocked out & it's not in HD


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

A Luther Head sighting, Rock up 31-24


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac & LBJ trying to see who can have the worst shooting night....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

42-36 @ the half

LBJ still thinks he's playing with the East All-stars with that last pass

Yao hitting all his freethrows, this is why he doesn't get calls


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

skip & Scola are all the offense right now, Skip w/ 4 3's


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

can someone find out what skip is doing in the locker room to prepare for the 3rd? He lights it up that quarter


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

66-59 I would like to see a strong 4th quarter


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man what an ugly game. But Rafer is BALLIN!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

skip hits a 3

C.L. Smooth gets the AND1


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Scola gets a AND1 attempt - Rock up 12!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Man what an ugly game. But Rafer is BALLIN!


*"Rafer was playing pickup games @ the YMCA over the weekend"* - Matt Bullard


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why does Tmac insist on taking RETARDED shots


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Our FT's are keeping this from becoming a blowout


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao is having a terrible night


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

C.L. with the finish! Rock up 14


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yao is having a terrible night


not terrible, but it's still solid


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Smooth just double pumped Dunk in the lane for 2! UPS is the way to go young man....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, that was a BS tech for hanging on the rim


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Haha, Landry got a technical for over celebrating after a dunk, good thing that LeBron missed the free throw. 

This team is on it's way for nine straight wins!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

18-4 in 08'! horrible call on the dunk, but it's still a Top 10'er


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Landry is really going to be something special. Not like superstar special, but I think 2nd round draft pick special...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

6 tre's for Skip, he gets the game ball


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao has got to dunk those...

And Rafer man.... holla!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Landry is really going to be something special. Not like superstar special, but I think 2nd round draft pick special...


it's funny, when he came in the game something told me he was going to get a nasty dunk & he didn't disappoint


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

As Gene says... "How sweet it is!"

9 in a row guys, 9 in a row...

And STILL only in the 7th spot (I think we are after tonights win)


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

do we still need a PG? lol


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao and McGrady with the combined percentage of 9-38 for field goals. We DO have the best damn duo. Yao hits all 10 free throws however. 

I think Rafer is the key to this team's success. If he plays well, we are good. If he doesn't, we suck. 

If Alston can be steady, we don't need to bring in anybody which will interrupt our chemistry.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Great win by the team great shooting by Alston.

I never thought we were going to lose this game. Well maybe in the back of my mind I had the Hornets 76ers & Kings 4thQs in my mind but we always looked in control.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Denver & Utah up early


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Who here thinks that we can go 10 straight? The next opponent is the Heat. They have Marion and Wade. Hmmm... should be fun. We will beat them.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Alston has been on a my good list this year. Last year I wanted his head on a platter (figuratively speaking) 
We need him to perform and need him on our team... (unless we can get Calderon )


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Who here thinks that we can go 10 straight? The next opponent is the Heat. They have Marion and Wade. Hmmm... should be fun. We will beat them.


New Orleans scares me...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I like our chances vs anyone right now....


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>32</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>30</td><td>6-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1722">Yao Ming</a>, C</td><td>37</td><td>3-17</td><td>0-0</td><td>10-10</td><td>4</td><td>10</td><td>14</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>41</td><td>6-21</td><td>0-4</td><td>5-8</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>39</td><td>8-15</td><td>6-10</td><td>0-2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=901">Bonzi Wells</a>, SF</td><td>19</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-4</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>11</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>20</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>32-79</strong></td><td><strong>8-23</strong></td><td><strong>21-30</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>39</strong></td><td><strong>47</strong></td><td><strong>23</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>19</strong></td><td><strong>93</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>40.5%</strong></td><td><strong>34.8%</strong></td><td><strong>70.0%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 12 (8)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(6, 22, 66) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">CLEVELAND CAVALIERS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1711">Drew Gooden</a>, PF</td><td>32</td><td>3-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1966">LeBron James</a>, SF</td><td>42</td><td>7-18</td><td>4-7</td><td>8-11</td><td>2</td><td>11</td><td>13</td><td>11</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>26</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=362">Zydrunas Ilgauskas</a>, C</td><td>31</td><td>8-15</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=356">Larry Hughes</a>, SG</td><td>38</td><td>5-15</td><td>1-4</td><td>5-6</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=601">Ira Newble</a>, SF</td><td>28</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=512">Donyell Marshall</a>, PF</td><td>22</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=406">Damon Jones</a>, PG</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2819">Dwayne Jones</a>, C</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1858">Devin Brown</a>, SF</td><td>11</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3006">Daniel Gibson</a>, PG</td><td>25</td><td>1-5</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>30-80</strong></td><td><strong>6-17</strong></td><td><strong>17-23</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>36</strong></td><td><strong>45</strong></td><td><strong>15</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>6</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>83</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>37.5%</strong></td><td><strong>35.3%</strong></td><td><strong>73.9%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 13 (11)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: 3 CLEVELAND ( L Hughes 1, D Gooden 1 ) HOUSTON ( C Landry 1 ) - TEAMS (def3sec): None - COACHES: HOUSTON R. Adelman (1)<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Violet Palmer , Ron Garretson , Mark Lindsay <br><p></p></div>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dean the Master said:


> Who here thinks that we can go 10 straight? The next opponent is the Heat. They have Marion and Wade. Hmmm... should be fun. We will beat them.


Wade, Marion, and not much else. If we can keep Marion away from the boards and have Yao do his thing we should get our 10th straight.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You know what's funny? If we beat the Heat, we'd have won more games in our winning streak than they've won all season. BURN! :laugh:


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

solid win by the rokcets!! Though mac and yao need to get their acts together, mac has been averaging like 13 ppg in the past 5 or so games, and yao has a had a few down games himself. 

btw, DOES ANYONE HAVE RAFER'S AVERAGES OVER THE PAST6 OR 7 GAMES???
i think he might be averaging like 17 and 8 or something along with 2 or 3 3s per game. hopefully this keeps up and becomes his standard routine


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao played the worst game I've seen him play in a long time.

McGrady isn't close to the player he was a couple of years ago, and is in a different universe to what he was on the Magic.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Yao played the worst game I've seen him play in a long time.
> 
> McGrady isn't close to the player he was a couple of years ago, and is in a different universe to what he was on the Magic.


Fact is though, we're winning! McGrady's numbers look like crap but he's making things work for us as a team. Every shot that he doesn't take, every else is getting. And he's still very efficient in setting up teammates.

Yao just got back from the all-star game, so I'll give him a break. I'm not saying we shouldn't worry, because we haven't really played a good team for awhile... but for now, things are good.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer Alston is a beast.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Great game. Yao looked a little rusty out there but 10 straight on Miami Thuraday.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

just looking over that box score and yao was the only starter not to record a block, i just thought it was worth mentioning considering he had a dog of a game


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I guess LBJ had a good time in New Orleans



> CLEVELAND (AP) — Shane Battier chuckled before revealing Houston's defensive game plan to stop LeBron James.
> 
> "Well, we hoped he had a good time in New Orleans," Battier said.
> 
> ...










> Notes: James joked that the MVP-clinching dunk he dropped on Dallas' Dirk Nowitzki in the final minute of the All-Star game was payback. "I was mad at Dirk because he stole my point guard," James said, referring to Jason Kidd, whom James was hoping the Cavs would try to get in a trade. "I couldn't get him back no other way."


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aZddmGuvF7M&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aZddmGuvF7M&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

